# Blackwater Hydroponics extraction bags



## legalize_freedom (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyone use these from Ebay?  I got a buddy low on money, and he wants to get a set, but I told him I don't know how well they hold up.

I would lend him my Bubbleman bags, but I'm just scared that I may not get them back in the condition I leant them out...lol...I like the guy, but not enough to lend him my high dollar hash makeing equipment...lol

Anyway...anyone that has used these please let me know your thoughts on quality, so I can pass the info on to him...thanks


----------



## godtea (Mar 7, 2010)

just received the 5 gal 5 bag system 
they were only doubled stitched and were made in china
other than that they worked well 
I think that they were the price
recieved them 3 days after I placed the order 
hope this helps


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 7, 2010)

50 bucks for a 4 bag 5 gall with a pressing screen and carry bag?  not bad...made in germany.


----------



## godtea (Mar 8, 2010)

It's a 5 bag system Made in China 
(Blackwaterhydroponics.com)
 The 10 micron bag didn't produce much at all 
I'm going to put the remnant water thru the tighter screens one more time after I let it settle for a 24  
Wil post photos when I'm done
If your afraid of the link google blackwater


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 8, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Anyone use these from Ebay? I got a buddy low on money, and he wants to get a set, but I told him I don't know how well they hold up.
> 
> I would lend him my Bubbleman bags, but I'm just scared that I may not get them back in the condition I leant them out...lol...I like the guy, but not enough to lend him my high dollar hash makeing equipment...lol
> 
> Anyway...anyone that has used these please let me know your thoughts on quality, so I can pass the info on to him...thanks


 
The screens on these are not the right material.  These really are not very good bags and do not hold up very well at all.  The price is definitely good.  But you know the story, "Get whatcha pay for".  Check out Sprung Bags.  Much cheaper than the Bubbleman, exactly same quality imo.  Heres the link. Change DOT to .


www.sprungbagsDOTcom


----------



## godtea (Mar 9, 2010)

have you tried all of these various bags?
like I indicated in my post blackwater's product wasn't as advertised but they seem to work so far 
 sprungbags is close enough to thier (blackwater' )price that I would give them a shot if and when I need replacement
 as far as the screen's material not being right  what is the correct material?
hanks for the info  Mr. erwinsweeney


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 9, 2010)

I got a generic 3 bag, 5 gallon set from EBay that worked great for about $40, don't remember whose though.

Wish I could give your buddy mine--finally figured the last thing I need is something to make me sleep these days.  

The bubble is fantasitc for me for about 2 hours, then, man, I'm looking for somewhere to lay down.  That's why I'm dying to plant those C-99 X A-11 beans I've got in the wings.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 9, 2010)

godtea said:
			
		

> have you tried all of these various bags?
> like I indicated in my post blackwater's product wasn't as advertised but they seem to work so far
> sprungbags is close enough to thier (blackwater' )price that I would give them a shot if and when I need replacement
> as far as the screen's material not being right what is the correct material?
> hanks for the info Mr. erwinsweeney


 
Hello Godtea.  Yes, we have tried all 3 of them.  I do not own all 3 brands, but have done runs with other people using them.  Here is another thread on the same topic, and some very experienced people have posted in it.  Take a look.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52220


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 9, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I would lend him my Bubbleman bags, but I'm just scared that I may not get them back in the condition I leant them out...lol...I like the guy, but not enough to lend him my high dollar hash makeing equipment...lol



I have no idea about the bags in question, but a strong opinion on loaning out high $$$ tools to people who didn't spend those high $$$ to buy them. 

Generally, they treat them like something from Wal-mart or the dollar store and are usually returned in just that condition. 

Lesson learned the hard and expensive way. 

DD


----------



## 4EVR420 (Mar 9, 2010)

erwinsweeney said:
			
		

> The screens on these are not the right material. These really are not very good bags and do not hold up very well at all. The price is definitely good. But you know the story, "Get whatcha pay for". Check out Sprung Bags. Much cheaper than the Bubbleman, exactly same quality imo. Heres the link. Change DOT to .
> 
> 
> www.sprungbagsDOTcom


 hey thanks for the info i think i will have to place an order tonight!


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 9, 2010)

Droopy Dog said:
			
		

> I have no idea about the bags in question, but a strong opinion on loaning out high $$$ tools to people who didn't spend those high $$$ to buy them.
> 
> Generally, they treat them like something from Wal-mart or the dollar store and are usually returned in just that condition.
> 
> ...


 
Droop, I wish you were my next door neighbor.  I won't borrow anything because I have in the past and broke the borrowed tool and bought the loaner a new one.  What'd I get for my pain?  A broken used tool.  Rather go buy myself the new one.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 10, 2010)

This is exactly why my buddy is looking to buy a set, because I told him I was not going to loan mine out ever again...the last time I did I got them back sticky, and not cleaned at all, and spent hours with a toothbrush and iso to get them back to normal (dude didn't even bring me a chunk for borrowing them!)...I paid good money for my bags years ago, the only reason they lasted this long IMO is they were quality to begin with, and I took very good care of them.  I'll be damned if one of my friends is going to ruin my stuff...lol...buy your own!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 13, 2010)

I used to have a nice set of the 5 gal Bubbleman bags, then I got out of growing for a few years and over that time my ex-gf took them 'by accident' from a storage space when she moved out...   When I noticed they were not there anymore I asked and she told me her teenage daughter thought they were cool, colorful looking bags and used them to carry around make-up, etc...  Nice...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Last fall I was tight on funds and I bought the ULTRA CHEAPOS on eBay...  $29.99 for a 1 gallon, 5 bag set...:hubba:  I've used them 3-4 times and some spots on the liner already looking rough on the first bag that captures the trash so you do get what you pay for but I'd really suggest that if you haven't tried bubble before or if you have a small personal grow and only need to occasionally make a small amount to pick some of these up and give it an icy whirl!  While they don't have the quality of Bubbleman's bags they do work fine and you can't beat the price...  just tell yer friends, LF!

Peace!


----------



## theblacksheep (Mar 14, 2010)

hi guys thought id pitch it,i was doin some looking and found that dna genetics sell bubble bags on the website,they have a 4 bag kit with a pressing screen 1 gallon set for 60pounds(soz keyboard set to american),you get a 220,120,73 and 25 micron bags,hope this helps
happy growing


----------

